# Marina Sirtis - Kougar Magazine July 2010 4×MQ



## RTechnik (8 Juli 2010)

In the article Marina admits that she had her boobs done, but regrets it


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (8 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## thomashm (8 Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank für Marina.


----------



## DerVinsi (8 Juli 2010)

Ein lecker Mädel! Danke Dir! :thumbup:


----------



## sway2003 (8 Juli 2010)

Einfach nur geil...die Marina !


----------



## Cashextra (8 Juli 2010)

Don´´t regret


----------



## Leonardo2010 (8 Juli 2010)

Danke für die bezaubernde Marina Sirtis!


----------



## Endgamer77 (8 Juli 2010)

So ganz alleine auf dieser schönen Terrasse...
Danke dir


----------



## Q (8 Juli 2010)

:thx: fürs Posten!


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2010)

:thx: dir für die Scans von Marina


----------



## RTechnik (8 Juli 2010)

Full article in PDF:
MARINA SIRTIS - Galactic and Gorgeous at 55


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Juli 2010)

Auch noch sehr ansehnlich!


----------



## pickasso (11 Juli 2010)

Der Artikel ist auch ganz witzig.


----------



## genmi (18 Juli 2010)

Ist das eine Zigarre in ihrer Hand? Danke für die Bilder


----------



## RTechnik (19 Juli 2010)

genmi schrieb:


> Ist das eine Zigarre in ihrer Hand?


Yes, she smokes clove cigarettes for some time.


----------



## labernich (14 Aug. 2010)

Tolle Frau.Danke


----------



## LuigiHallodri (14 Aug. 2010)

Schön mal wieder was von ihr zusehen!


----------



## Bifftannen (19 Aug. 2012)

RTechnik schrieb:


> In the article Marina admits that she had her boobs done, but regrets it



she should've thought about that before! She never needed a boob job in the first place!


----------



## Punisher (20 Aug. 2012)

sehr hübsch


----------

